# Article: 7 Traits of Highly Effective Leaders



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

_Several years ago I published a Fax called "Matter of Fax" that was distributed to many people world-wide. I still have many of the lessons and from time to time use them in much of the work I do.

They were written to offer biblical insights to people in real life situations without being "preachy." I thought that I would post one in the new forum and see if it could help a few people.

Also - if anyone has any questions - although I by no means have all the answers - I would work hard and trying to help. Please feel free to respond - and perhaps suggest a thought for additional articles._

*Seven Traits of Highly Effective Leaders*

A wonderful illustration of leadership is found in the story of an amateur golfer who hit his ball into the rough. After searching for several minutes, he finally located it, sitting right on top of a large anthill. He squared up, took a big swing-- missing the ball completely. Hundreds of innocent ants died. He stepped back, swung again-- and missed, killing even more ants. The ball was still sitting there: but by now, the ants were panicking. As they were scurrying in every direction, one ant finally had an idea. "Follow me," he shouted authoritatively. "OK," said another ant, "but where are we going?" The first ant pointed to the golf ball in front of them and said, "It's obvious if we don't get on the ball, we're all going to die!"

The Manager's Intelligence Report from Ragan Communications featured an excellent article on Leadership. The article listed seven specific actions that successful leaders carry out, regardless of the organization or cause they lead. 
*What Are The Seven Traits?*​ *An Effective Leader Makes Others Feel Important* - If goals and decisions are self-centered, followers lose their enthusiasm quickly*. "Be humble and consider others more important than yourself." Philippians 2:3b*

*An Effective Leader Promotes a Vision* - Followers need a clear idea of where you are leading them .An effective leader provides that vision. *"Where there is no vision, the people perish." Proverbs 29:18*

*An Effective Leader Follows the Golden Rule* - An abusive leader attracts few loyal followers. *"Treat others as you want them to treat you." Matthew 7:12a*

*An Effective Leader Admits Mistakes* - If you cover up your mistakes, those you lead will do so, too* "He who hides his mistakes will not prosper, but whoever confesses and turns from them finds mercy." Proverbs 29:13*

*An Effective Leader Criticizes Other Only in Private - *Public praises encourage others to excel, but public criticism only embarrasses and alienates everyone. *"Making up with a friend you have offended is harder than breaking through a walled city." Proverbs 18:19*

*An Effective Leader Stays Involved In the Action* - You need to be visible to the members of your organization. *"Work hard, and you will be a leader; be lazy, and you will end up a slave." Proverbs 12:24*

*An Effective Leader Makes a Game of Competition* - The competitive drive can be a valuable tool if used correctly. Set team goals, and reward members who meet or exceed them. *"Just as iron sharpens iron, friends sharpen the minds of each other." Proverbs 27:17*

How many of these traits can you work to improve?

Make a Great Week
Dr. Mark Redd
www.markredd.com


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Thank you! That's a wonderful read, and truly appreciated. I'm going to print it out for my daily reading.

I look forward to more. 

Glad to have you here, by the way.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Great article, and some good advice to remember.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

This is really cool Mark. Greenie for you.


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Future Postings of Articles.*

Thanks for the kind comments guys. I will post more articles periodically. I want to see how they are received - don't want to presume on Mont's kindness.

Mont has provided this website - and I enjoy it greatly - so lets see how it goes over the next few days.

Mark


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I always appreciate your post's. This one is very inspiring. Thank you , you have a good heart. I can tell!!!


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks Monty for this very special forum!

Mark, your post on "Leadership" has simply humbled my soul! In few words........you and the "word" left obselete every management book ever written! IMHO 

Except the Holy Bible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks and PLEASE continue to Share!

WC aka Lowell


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Thanks!*



WHITE CAP said:


> Thanks Monty for this very special forum! Mark, your post on "Leadership" has simply humbled my soul! In few words........you and the "word" left obselete every management book ever written! IMHO Except the Holy Bible!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks and PLEASE continue to Share!


 I agree wholeheartedly with White Cap - Big Thanks for Mont - for all he does!

WC - in the last few years there has been a shift in many of the Leadership Books that have been written. There seems to have been a shift to a more "Servant style" of leadership. Some of these are biblically based - while others were written in response to the "Me First and Only" culture of many earlier Leadership Books. Both have good things to say.

I enjoy reading immensely - and try to "eat the fish and spit out the bones" to many of them.

I really appreciate your kind comments and will continue to post periodically stuff that I have written or run across.

Thanks again!
Mark


----------

